# Science AMA Series: I'm Michael Eriksen, I study why people use e-cigs



## Alex (30/3/15)

http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/30sq8d/science_ama_series_im_michael_eriksen_i_study_why/

Hi Reddit, I am Michael Eriksen, Sc.D. and Dean of the School of Public Health at Georgia State University.

I am currently leading a research team that is investigating how people make decisions about whether to use cigarettes, e-cigarettes and other novel tobacco and nicotine delivery systems. I am also the lead author of the newly released Tobacco Atlas, which illustrates the current state of the tobacco industry, its marketing techniques, and the harm it does to global health, the environment and social equality. I have devoted my career to promoting better health so people can enjoy happier, more fulfilling lives.

I will be here until 3:00 pm EDT to answer questions, Ask Me Anything!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (30/3/15)

This is currently live.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/3/15)

Not particularly pro vaping it seems, perhaps more from an anti-nicotine perspective though..he also makes the point that nicotine extraction from tobacco is now a becoming a big money spinner for traditional tobacco companies.

Read the 'chapter' on nicotine delivery systems here:
file:///C:/Users/i7-2600k/Downloads/CH7_Nicotine-Delivery-Systems-.pdf


----------

